# Fill Me In!!



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Helllllo!!

Please fill me in on what has been going on!! I have missed over a month of pet forums news!!! 

I have moved house, got a new job at Currys, got my cat back...pictures soon...when I find my camera, lost a hamster (my housemate dropped Milo on the floor and he ran away and he has not returned!). I have a new boyfriend, have finished uni for this year and am looking forward to Charleys imminent arrival tomorrow!! 

xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG wheres Milo? Leave you alone for 2 seconds!!

I dunno whats been going on so can't help you there! I'm so happy the net was done before I got there cos I seriously cannot live without the internet!

Whos the new bf eh?

I bought stuff for my bedroom today, got it in dunelm milll reeeeealy cheap. And went in to [email protected] and..... the hamsters were sooooo cute, but I didn't get one! lol Also went to The Range, and they have loadsa stuff for hamsters in there really cheap, do we have one of them in Preston?


----------

